# Kindle books not downloading



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

For the second time in a month, I have either purchased or been gifted a Kindle eBook and it has not appeared in my Kindle menu. One of them is for a review I promised to do for the author. I selected download to Kindle from my MAC and they didn't. How do I get the books now? Any helpful suggestions welcomed.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you look on your Kindle's archives?

Also, try your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon.com account. From there you can push the file to any device on your account.


----------

